
Public library replaces all public catalog computers with Raspberry Pis - yunque
https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/4ivnse/i_work_at_a_public_library_and_replace_all_our/
======
yunque
This is a phenomenal initiative for libraries using browser-accessible
catalogues, but I wonder if it can be used with non-browser catalogue programs
like absysNET...

My mom works in a library which uses an Oracle-based catalog, not in a web
browser, called absysNET (OPAC). Would it be possible to run this on the RPi?

